# Monarch hatched !



## Gilda (Sep 3, 2015)

It's a BOY ! Chrysalis turned black/clear last night. You can see the wings .I knew hatching would be today but I was gone so I missed it. 



In the cage



Outside on zinnia


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 3, 2015)

Wonderful! :clap: Excellent photographs too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2015)

Lanmark said:


> Wonderful! :clap: Excellent photographs too!



I agree.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 3, 2015)

Miraculous...I raised monarchs as a child, and it has always stuck with me!

David


----------



## Ruth (Sep 3, 2015)

So sweet!


----------



## Gilda (Sep 3, 2015)

orchidman77 said:


> Miraculous...I raised monarchs as a child, and it has always stuck with me!
> 
> David



I agree David ! Miraculous !!!


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2015)

YAY! Woohoo! Beautifully done, Gilda.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2015)

so beautiful! how.long do adults live and will this one migrate?


----------



## Gilda (Sep 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> so beautiful! how.long do adults live and will this one migrate?



I would think this one would migrate, but do not know for sure. In 2013 we released around a dozen at the beach in Panama City ,FL in Oct. You can literally count them as they fly by on the beach there ! For sure a migration route.

Normally a butterfly lives around 2 weeks but I think the generation that migrates lives to return next year.

There was a PBS show a few years back that told about their migration etc., and there is info on the web....maps of migration routes etc. It for sure is amazing !


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice. thanks for sharing. I saw a Cicada yesterday on the street.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 5, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Clark (Sep 6, 2015)

Super!


----------

